# Pigeon Pair with Diarrhea



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading this forum since i first got started in pigeons in 2007. This forum is why i got started in pigeons. I read all the stories people had and wanted some pigeon buddies of my own. ANYWAY, let me get to the point. I have a pair of breeder pigeons that raise some of my best babies. But the pair seems to be ill? They are still feeding young and every baby comes out great. It has been going on for about a month and a half? The hen has some of the worst diarrhea i have ever seen. Not only does it stink. Its pretty much liquifided and makes a HUGE mess out of the nest box and anyone she might splatter (me). The male has small bouts of bathroom problems but that doesnt worry me (explain later) what worries me is that he has this raspy voice and whenever he tries to coo or make any noise it sounds raspy. 

I am not worried about the small diarrhea because they both eat pellets and drink tons of water. But the hens diarrhea is like 8 times worse (and bigger). I am not really sure what to do. They are in a large size loft with only 4 pairs of breeders including themselves. I gave all of my birds their shots this January before they mated up. 

How can I cure the diarrhea? None of my other birds have it. A friend said they might have undigested food in their crop and it becomes sour causing the problems. But i have not really noticed this. 

My main problem is the diarrhea. If anyone knows any cures for this problem or know what it may be. I surely appreciate it.

THANK YOU

PS-If you need anymore info i will be glad to provide it.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Added Notes: I feed ACV in the water twice a week now since this started. They get clean water twice a day. And i give them plain yogurt once a week (suggested by friend)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a big poop from a hen on a nest is common, they seem to do this when they are sitting eggs esp. pellets will also make for sloppy poops and the pellets depending on what is in there will make them drink more, salt is add to some pellet feeds. does not sound like anything to worry about. I would feed them pigeon grain with the pellet feed and up the ACV, perhaps 3 tables to the gallon three or four times a week, also you can add probiotics to the diet and see if it gets better. but hens usually , what some call "drop da bomb" so to speak and it is smelly sometimes too because they have been saving it up for a long time. just to be on the safe side, it is good to treat for worms and coccidia, e-coli, canker, 2 to 3 weeks before breeding. you can also take a fecal sample to your vet to have it tested for bacteria count and for worms.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you. I will up the dosage on the ACV. I already dewormed and gave their shots in January to be on the safe side. I will take some droppings to my vet tomorrow when he opens and see what the problem is. My other breeders do the same thing but their droppings are more solid/liquid. Her droppings look like a green smoothie (sorry for the gross visual image).

I didnt know you could give ACV that much. But it cant hurt. So that will be my first thing.

THANKS


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I would definitely check with a vet to rule out parasites, but I suspect the pellets are the main culprit. I tried feeding pellets a few years ago because it's more nutritionally complete, but just couldn't put up with the loose, smelly droppings, especially of nesting pigeons. It could also be your hen is eating a large amount of grit, which has some salt in it, drinking a lot and producing wet nest that way. I've seen it happen in a few pairs. They all crave grit when feeding young, but some go overboard with it. 

You might try offering some pigeon grain mix in addition to the pellets and see if it helps.

-Cathy


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah tomorrow i am going to the vet and will update with what he says. The pellets do have a lot of salt. I can tell because they all drink a lot of water. I stopped feeding grit because last year i went through this type of thing but with ALL my breeders and my vet told me not to feed any grit if i am using pellets. He said they are eating too much grit and the salt in the grit makes them want even more water than they already do. (Like you said) and i though i had this all cleared up. But here we go again. 

I may even bring her in when i go to the vet. I am not really worried about her being sick because she acts healthy besides the obvious bathroom problem. But just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Have you considered feeding SEEDS, since that's what pigeons eat and doing away with the pellets to see if that clears up the problem?


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

I feed seeds to my flyers. For my breeders i only feed pellets because its easier for the parents to feed the young. Plus its cheaper. I pay $17 for 50# With breeder mix seed i would pay $25 for 50# plus grit and vitamins.

I do feed seed, just not to the breeders during breeding season. Plus there is no wasted seed


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Missouri_pigeon said:


> I feed seeds to my flyers. For my breeders i only feed pellets because its easier for the parents to feed the young. Plus its cheaper. I pay $17 for 50# With breeder mix seed i would pay $25 for 50# plus grit and vitamins.
> 
> I do feed seed, just not to the breeders during breeding season. Plus there is no wasted seed


I would feed the seed and pellet, see if that does not firm things up a bit.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

True. I am sure feeding half and half couldnt hurt. 


I am going to the vet in about an hour. Bringing the bird and her droppings. Well give an update.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Missouri_pigeon said:


> I feed seeds to my flyers. For my breeders i only feed pellets because its easier for the parents to feed the young. Plus its cheaper. I pay $17 for 50# With breeder mix seed i would pay $25 for 50# plus grit and vitamins.
> 
> I do feed seed, just not to the breeders during breeding season. * Plus there is no wasted seed*


Don't see much difference in wasting a little bit of seed and paying a vet to check something that may very well be nothing except what you're feeding.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

The guys in my pigeon club (who are top notch breeders and have over 50 years experience raising pigeons) use a combination of grain and pellets for their breeders. Seems to work well for them. I'm not sure what the ratio is, but even if you used half and half it would be cheaper than straight grain and I think would help alleviate the wet droppings problem.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

*Update*

Okay to answer some of the post. I did decide to only stick with pellets. For a few reasons but mainly because I have noticed the babies grow better. 

Also, the vet bill is no problem. The fecal floatation (spelling?) cost $15 and he checked the bird out for free. So in the end it cost me $20. 
($5 special pills)


The problem was actually quite simpler than what i expected. She basically had a bad case of the tummy aches.  Between the additives i was feeding them. ACV,Yogurt, garlic etc etc. The DRY HEAT outside. Plus i was giving HER Probiotics from a local feedstore. It was all not digesting in her crop. So he told me to stop with the ACV and yogurt and probiotics. Feed only plain water with these special pills. 3 pills per gallon of water (Glorifed Alka Seltzer) for a week. And to massage her crop occasionally. He said she will still have runny droppings due to the pellets but at least it wont be so rancid and projectile like. 

He said its basically sour crop. I asked if i should be worried about the young she is feeding and he said its shouldnt affect them.

So all is good so far. I started the pills which act and look like alka seltzer. 

And no worms too.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad she's on the mend and no worms. BTW, what type of pellets are you feeding them?


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Me too. They are getting Purina Pellets Gold


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad you have a good vet who understands pigeons. Things do come up from time to time. My vet is great too about doing fecals there in the office and giving me a break on simple exams.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Me too. I know he gave me a big break. Plus I am the reason why he knows anything about pigeons. Before i got pigeons he was mainly only parrots.


----------

